# Am looking for a good bazooka instructional video.. Have a new Elite..



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I have a new North Star elite taper and have been looking for instructional videos on it.. I have trouble with getting the wheel muddy, more or less starting the tape w mud on it or too dry at the start.. I've been using a tube for a little over a year and now and with at the least much guidance, almost self-teaching myself, aside of being helped very little in the past w it.. Thanks guys, appreciate your time.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

columbia taping tool have great video, or go on youtube


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out 2buckcanuk on you tube.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BShoot said:


> I have a new North Star elite taper and have been looking for instructional videos on it.. I have trouble with getting the wheel muddy, more or less starting the tape w mud on it or too dry at the start.. I've been using a tube for a little over a year and now and with at the least much guidance, almost self-teaching myself, aside of being helped very little in the past w it.. Thanks guys, appreciate your time.


All new tools can be so stressfull then when you get it all worth it in the end dont forget


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I'll check that video out. Thank ya! And I've looked through YouTube many times... And yes, ready for that definitely..


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

gazman said:


> Check out 2buckcanuk on you tube.


Thats not a damn bazooka.. That's hand taping, the VERY VERY LAST thing I wanted to watch... Lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

BShoot said:


> Thats not a damn bazooka.. That's hand taping, the VERY VERY LAST thing I wanted to watch... Lol


You obviously had a mans look.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

To get the mud on the wheel when starting you can either do it two ways, the first way is to just spin the drive dog with your hand which in turn spins the sprocket which pulls the cable and brings the piston up their for pushing mud onto the sprocket, or just roll the sprocket on the wall and when you see mud come out from the top advance the tape at the same time, if you just advance the tape then you will have a dry start, you have to advance the tape and roll on the wall at the same time, hope this helps


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I use the wall technique, I find it the quickest. Only suggestion with it is always try to roll it close to a joint when you advance the tape rather than in the field, because the teeth on the wheel will leave marks on fresh board. Good habit to start now, tough one to break later if you don't.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Thanks fellas. My biggest problem is the damn closets.... Lol I got into it w my old lady one night; I took our golden doodle and came back the next day and she had banged my new North Star bazooka on top of one of my big construction fans.... SO, I was pissed as ****, she bought me a new North Star elite..&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341; so I luckily bent everything back out on the old one and cut it down to make a smaller one... Been using it and it's still a little tricky...


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I would have taken the taper and the golden doodle (is that a dog?) with me:jester: At least you got a new elite and a one of a kind Northstar shorty out of the deal. For vertical angles on the front sides of closets I start 4' up, run the tape to the ceiling without creasing it into the angle, drop that tape to the floor and continue to run to the ceiling, On the ceiling angle start the tape flat on the ceiling and twist into the angle when you have room. Usually you can tuck the start of that tape back into the angle with the creaser wheel or roller.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BShoot said:


> Thanks fellas. My biggest problem is the damn closets.... Lol I got into it w my old lady one night; I took our golden doodle and came back the next day and she had banged my new North Star bazooka on top of one of my big construction fans.... SO, I was pissed as ****, she bought me a new North Star elite..���� so I luckily bent everything back out on the old one and cut it down to make a smaller one... Been using it and it's still a little tricky...


sometimes, in small closets, (usually in the angles) you must get a big piece of tape dangling off the bazooka and carefully place it in the closet angle. Because there isn't enough room in the closet for the bazooka to fit. I do this by setting the butt end of the bazooka on the floor. While leaning the top of the bazooka against you , press the tape between the thumb and fore finger of the right hand just above the spool. Carefully pull the tape off the front of the bazooka with the left hand. the tape will cause the drive wheels to spin and load with mud. When you have about two 0r more feet of tape dangling, carefully pick up the bazooka and lay this piece of tape in the angle starting just above the floor. Hopefully now there will then be room to push the wheels of the bazooka into the angle and continue taping as normal.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gopherstateguy said:


> I would have taken the taper and the golden doodle (is that a dog?) with me:jester: At least you got a new elite and a one of a kind Northstar shorty out of the deal. For vertical angles on the front sides of closets I start 4' up, run the tape to the ceiling without creasing it into the angle, drop that tape to the floor and continue to run to the ceiling, On the ceiling angle start the tape flat on the ceiling and twist into the angle when you have room. Usually you can tuck the start of that tape back into the angle with the creaser wheel or roller.


I do the same run up to the top then pull the taper of the wall and put tape down the bottom and fire the taper up to the top!:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i look a lot of video , and i see the guy prime the bazooka on the wall. what are the sequence. prime before or after feed the tape or on same time ?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

killerjune said:


> i look a lot of video , and i see the guy prime the bazooka on the wall. what are the sequence. prime before or after feed the tape or on same time ?


Same time:thumbsup: If you advance the tape first you get dry tape. If you prime first your gun will be a muddy mess. Always prime the gun on a joint that has not been taped or wiped. If you prime in the field the teeth on the wheel will leave little holes that you will have to touch up.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gopherstateguy said:


> Same time:thumbsup: If you advance the tape first you get dry tape. If you prime first your gun will be a muddy mess. Always prime the gun on a joint that has not been taped or wiped. If you prime in the field the teeth on the wheel will leave little holes that you will have to touch up.


Advance the tape. Roll the wheels out on the wall until a little bit of mud pops out the front. Usually no more rolling than about three inches. If you roll the wheels out along side a flat joint right after you have cut the tape, the action of wiping the tape will fill in the roller holes. Same with angles. When you cut the tape for an angle, back the gun two or three inches and run it out along the side of the fresh angle tape. The roller and glazer will fill in the wheel marks.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Advance the tape. Roll the wheels out on the wall until a little bit of mud pops out the front. Usually no more rolling than about three inches. If you roll the wheels out along side a flat joint right after you have cut the tape, the action of wiping the tape will fill in the roller holes. Same with angles. When you cut the tape for an angle, back the gun two or three inches and run it out along the side of the fresh angle tape. The roller and glazer will fill in the wheel marks.


I guess that would fall under the category of "not wiped"(see my post).


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gopherstateguy said:


> I guess that would fall under the category of "not wiped"(see my post).


Yeah. I guess I was responding to your point "If you advance the tape first you get dry tape. If you prime first your gun will be a muddy mess." Which sounds like "your damned if you do and your damned if you don't" When in reality, you are only damned if you don't.


----------

